

Real time tactical action set in a deadly sci-fi universe for dual screens. - rosspanda
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/opposablegames/salvaged

======
rosspanda
Disclaimer: This is my friends game and they are trying to bootstrap to get it
into development, I think its a cool idea as you Play simultaneously on your
PC and mobile device.

The team are super nice, hopefully we can get it to the target.

